# Press Release: Adam's Glass Sealant



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

Adam's All NEW Glass Sealant Kit!










No one likes doing windows, but with our new Glass Sealant kit getting your windshield perfect will be so easy that it might just be your favorite part of cleaning your car!! Our super concentrated Glass Sealant makes all your windows super slick, reducing surface tension, and literally forces water to bead up and roll away. Its so effective that rain will simply blow off your glass at normal driving speeds without the use of your windshield wipers. Used in conjunction with our Glass Cleaner and Glass Towel your windows will stay cleaner for longer and look clearer than ever before. One bottle contains enough of our powerful sealant to treat all the glass on all your cars and you might even have enough left over to do your shower doors!

Kit Includes:

* 4oz Super Concentrated Glass Sealant
* 4oz Fine Mist Glass Cleaner
* Special premium microfiber Glass Towel
* Plush Microfiber Applicator

Click here to order the special kit pricing.


----------

